
Microsoft Launches 'Plasmabot' - caution
https://www.covig-19plasmaalliance.org/en-us
======
caution
More at [https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2020/04/20/helping-
survivor...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2020/04/20/helping-survivors-
become-heroes/)

